

The IDE as a Bad Programming Language Enabler - islon
http://java.dzone.com/articles/ide-bad-programming-language

======
bediger4000
This is a less forceful version of Charles Petzold's "Does Visual Studio Rot
the Mind?",
[http://www.charlespetzold.com/etc/doesvisualstudiorotthemind...](http://www.charlespetzold.com/etc/doesvisualstudiorotthemind.html),
but it's worth reading.

